# Crossing Boxing and Capoeira ?



## MingTheMerciless (Aug 11, 2007)

What do u think of me cross-training boxing ( Punch ) and capoeira ( kick ) ?


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 11, 2007)

That seems like an interesting combo.  I would say, if it works for you, then great!  Let us know how it goes.  Good Luck!!


----------



## MingTheMerciless (Aug 12, 2007)

Well , most cross Boxing with Taekwando and they get kickboxing and so I think that me crossing capoeira and boxing , I will get kickboxing in the more musical and hip-hop way


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 12, 2007)

It sounds as if it might be fun! As tnt said, let us know how you get on!


----------

